# Submarine Plans



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

During WW1 my late dad served on HMS L2 along with other Submarines. He proudly hung on the wall in the lounge a brass model he had picked up of her. Sadly this model has now gone out of the family hands.

Is there any way I might be able to get a set of drawings for this class of submarine so I can have a replica model made.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Looks as if these guys may be able to help. See line 10 of Description. Derek

http://collections.rmg.co.uk/collections/objects/366526.html

http://www.rnsubs.co.uk/Boats/BoatDB2/index.php?BoatID=255

http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/l_class.htm#L 2


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

I found this one:

http://www.rnsubs.co.uk/Boats/BR3043/chapter11.php

It has some basic plans included.

Good Luck(Thumb)


----------

